

Placebo buttons - mathattack
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/02/10/placebo-buttons/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
zjgreen
lol -

"close buttons don’t close the elevator doors in many elevators built in the
United States since the 1990s"

